# FreeBSD + Cpanel



## Lego (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello; So I've been running my BSD server for about 11 months now, fairly succesfully.  I've been using Webmin as my GUI because I can't afford to have cpanel installed when its just a personal server(for now).  I was discussing this issue with a friend of mine, because I don't quite get how to setup totally jailed virtual hosts (so I can host a few of my friends sites and give them webmin access to work on there sites). I've also had an issue with giving my family email address' at my domain, and restricting them to using just that address, and accessing just that box.  

So My friend suggested downloading a null version of Cpanel, he said that its an older version that has no updates or liscensing because cpanel runs with there current version.  So, I've downloaded this nulled version but have no idea how to install it... when i installed the lastest cpanel 15 day trial, all i had to do was fetch the file and "sh latest" to run the entire cpanel install, but this nulled version has no "latest" file, so how exactly do I install it?? When I extract the rar file, it has a cpanel rar and a whm folder, the folder has files in it but none that say install or run whatever..

Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Voltar (Aug 27, 2009)

Lego said:
			
		

> So My friend suggested downloading a null version of Cpanel


Wow, seriously? Bad idea.



> ...he said that its an older version that has no updates or liscensing because cpanel runs with there current version.


cPanel is constantly updated, the last 'nulled' version I have seen floating around was something like version 9.98 or something similar, which is, to say the least, ancient.

Aside from that, I can't even begin to tell you how many bugs and vulnerabilities have surfaced since then.



> So, I've downloaded this nulled version but have no idea how to install it... when i installed the lastest cpanel 15 day trial, all i had to do was fetch the file and "sh latest" to run the entire cpanel install, but this nulled version has no "latest" file, so how exactly do I install it?? When I extract the rar file, it has a cpanel rar and a whm folder, the folder has files in it but none that say install or run whatever..


You're looking in the wrong place if you want help with installing illegal software. 



> Could someone point me in the right direction?


Buy it, it is well worth it. You can see some of my comments on running cPanel on FreeBSD in this thread.


----------



## Lego (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't know its illegal, i figured it was just discontinued versions, that were free to use.  So forget that!  Im installing the 15 day trial of Cpanel to a copy of BSD i installed in Virtual Box, on my Windows system to see how hard it is to get working, then I'll determine whether or not I should keep it and pay for it.. or just keep using webmin

Its been isntalling since last night... crazy long time.


----------

